# Job Center



## maybenot (Jan 19, 2013)

An assortment of high powered weapons and a stash of drugs
including cocaine, heroin and ecstacy have been found behind
the Job Centre in Frankston.







The locals are said to be in a state of shock.......
They had no idea they had a Job Center!


----------

